# Modest Kitchen Remodel



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Nothing spectacular here. It was a simple remodel. They had the old melamine kitchen doors replaced with new doors. We painted the boxes, and finished the doors off-site with brush and roller. I coat of BIN, 2 coats of Dulux Melamine waterborne alkyd. Flows out very nicely, and also works very nicely. We did all ceilings, walls, cupboards, and trim. Also did the new hutch they had built aswell.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice looking work Wes. Don't think we have Dulux around here.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

another great looking job


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sweet! Nicely done:thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

You say "modest"....this is what 85% of painters are doing. 

Good job on doing it well. :thumbsup:


----------



## rohit123 (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah, we can see your efforts:thumbup: nice work buddy.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks nice in there.


----------

